# commercial property advertising



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

What methods have worked for commercial properties advertising? I'm thinking newspaper ad, cold mailing property management companies info packets. What really has proven results?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I always do the cold calling method. Thats what seems to work in my area.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Rc2505;1482232 said:


> I always do the cold calling method. Thats what seems to work in my area.


Yep,pick up the phone and find out who is in charge. Or send in a blind bid.I do that every year.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

grandview;1482296 said:


> Yep,pick up the phone and find out who is in charge. Or send in a blind bid.I do that every year.


When you do a blind bid what kind of service do you figure on? Seasonal? Salt included? I have wanted to send blind bids in before because property managers are more likely to take a look if they have an idea on price. What I'm running into is around me each client is so different on what they expect. The ones you expect to want zero tolerance want a three inch trigger ect. Just curious on how you decide what to include in your blind bid without getting the specs from the property manager.

thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All my bids are the same.Seasonal contract,2 inch trigger and salt extra,with 5 equal payments. This way they ,as you said have a base to work with your numbers and theirs.Follow up phone call a few days later.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reply grandview. I think I'm going to try some of that this upcoming winter.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Any blind bids I send out, I like to put our per push and per application rates along with a seasonal option, this gives them the opportunity to maybe think about paying for service in a different way than they currently are. 
Bottom line if they are looking for a switch and may be interested in your service, they are going to have your contact information from your bid which is a step in the right direction. 
Typically the only places I send blind bids to are where I can't find a phone number of management, or management is off site. I always try first to get their specs or a specific persons name


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Longae29;1485107 said:


> Any blind bids I send out, I like to put our per push and per application rates along with a seasonal option, this gives them the opportunity to maybe think about paying for service in a different way than they currently are.
> Bottom line if they are looking for a switch and may be interested in your service, they are going to have your contact information from your bid which is a step in the right direction.
> Typically the only places I send blind bids to are where I can't find a phone number of management, or management is off site. I always try first to get their specs or a specific persons name


Don't forget.Some of these places ask for bids every year to see what is out there.Then if they get a few lower bids then what they are paying now,they'll use it to beat down the current plow company.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

If I send some blind bids out they will deffinitly have a per push and seasonal option. I'm not to worried about them using my princes to drive others down. I'm one of the higher guys around, but I get a lot of work from places who were not satisfied with the cheaper guy the year prior. I know what each piece of equipment must make me to stay profitable and that's how I bid.


----------



## In&Out (Aug 6, 2012)

I have been calling *chicago apartment management companies*, condo management Chicago and chicago property management companies all summer and they seem to answer the phone quickly to talk to you. However gaining their Elmhurst Snow Removal and Lombard Snow Plowing has been difficult. We provide a number of references and that seems to help, but what they really like to hear is that we here at In & Out Maintenance Service had some of the most satisfied customers during the 2010 blizzard here in Chicago. Ask to show them what you can do in one season at their smallest lot and if they are satisfied they will keep calling.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

In&Out;1486460 said:


> I have been calling *chicago apartment management companies*, condo management Chicago and chicago property management companies all summer and they seem to answer the phone quickly to talk to you. However gaining their Elmhurst Snow Removal and Lombard Snow Plowing has been difficult. We provide a number of references and that seems to help, but what they really like to hear is that we here at In & Out Maintenance Service had some of the most satisfied customers during the 2010 blizzard here in Chicago. Ask to show them what you can do in one season at their smallest lot and if they are satisfied they will keep calling.


Makes sense to me!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

That has got to be some sort of Bot - but it is the best one I have ever seen.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pristine PM ltd;1486510 said:


> That has got to be some sort of Bot - but it is the best one I have ever seen.


Whats Bot mean?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bossman 92;1486515 said:


> Whats Bot mean?


Robot.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Aw makes sense now!


----------

